# CARBOY HANDLES



## NorthernWinos (Nov 23, 2005)

Seems a bit of a discussion on carboy handles in another part of this forum. Has anyone had a problem with hauling full carboys with the carboy handles??? [like the neck breaking??? etc]I saw a warning in one of the supply catalogs that they are meant for handling empty carboys and for use while washing.....we have since quit using the handles on full carboys....What are your thoughts???? Martina can haul full ones without the use of handles




WOW!!!!What a lady!!!!


----------



## bilbo-in-maine (Nov 23, 2005)

A good topic to start if there is the chance of a "catastrophic loss" (I can 
hear my wife now



).

George, do you know what manufacturers of your products recommend?


----------



## masta (Nov 23, 2005)

Martina's technique is the same as I use for moving full carboys. I agree the handles should never be used to move full carboys since the weight could cause enough stress on the neck to break it. That being said I have handles on all my carboys mainly for safety reasons when handling empty and washing.


"Slippery when wet"


----------



## jobe05 (Nov 23, 2005)

I agree with Masta. I bought my handles to aid in handling the bottle during washing and sanatizing, the get very hard to hold on to when soapy. I could never imagine handling a full carboy with these handles.


----------



## MedPretzel (Nov 23, 2005)

I also have one of those carboy harnesses, which are great to put on the carboy when they are empty. They work well, and are very helpful (and you can lift them with both hands, without even touching the neck of the carboy) for most carboys. They are for the 5 and 6 gallon size, and are made of thick material.


The only thing I have a slight problem is, but that's more of my problem is that when I have my carboys on the table (usually), I'm not tall enough to really make them effective. It's sort of hard to explain, but the handles of the thing are too high for me to get good leverage. When, however the carboys are on the floor, they work great. The stupid thing for me is, as well, is that I like to lift them onto the table. That's why you see a small stepstool in many earlier pictures of mine. I used to use it to lift the carboy on the table, but since once it tipped over, with me on it and a full carboy in my arms, I decided the "neck-lift-bottom hold" method was a lot better.





The bottom line is, I guess, is that I'm too short.


----------



## MedPretzel (Nov 23, 2005)

A pic from George's online catalog, so you know what I'm talking about:


http://www.finevinewines.com/ProdDetA.asp?PartNumber=5168


----------



## NorthernWinos (Nov 23, 2005)

Carboys fit in milk crates too....the heavy real milk crates. Up to an 8 gallon will fit in them, they are square and you can grab the handles and hoist...but am sure accidents will happen no matter what you try.


----------



## rgecaprock (Nov 23, 2005)

I, like Martina use the neck and bottom lifting technique. It just doesn't seem secure unless my hands are actually on it.


Ramona


----------



## masta (Nov 23, 2005)

rgecaprock said:


> I, like Martina use the neck and bottom lifting technique. It just doesn't seem secure unless my hands are actually on it.
> 
> 
> Ramona




Besides you can give your wine a little hug in the process






Even us manly men and wine need a hug once in a while!


----------



## MedPretzel (Nov 23, 2005)

masta said:


> Even us manly men and wine need a hug once in a while!


----------



## geocorn (Nov 23, 2005)

I have been using carboy handles on my carboys for 4 years. Whenever I get a new carboy, I immediately put a handle on it and it never comes off. I use the handles to carry my carboy from my fermentation area to my cellar. I use them to lift full carboys to elevate them. I have never had one neck break.


They are designed for this purpose and I disagree with the other supply company, which is the only place I have ever seen that warning. I have dropped 2 carboys that did not have handles and none that did. My recommendation is handles, or if you prefer the brew hauler, shown above.


----------



## PolishWineP (Nov 23, 2005)

Great question!



We've been using the handles to carry our full carboys, and never had one break. But, the thought of it happening was more than we can bare. We will be getting a sling for the carboys and this way we can both carry the load up and down the stairs, together. The financial cost alone of losing 6 gallons of wine, the carboy and the wrecked carpet is more than most can afford to lose. I think we'd both cry if it happened. There may be no usein crying over spilled milk, but this isn't milk!


----------



## bilbo-in-maine (Nov 23, 2005)

The slings seem the most prudent thing. When there are two people present 
they can share the load. I'm thinking cold stabilization, going in and out of 
doors, up and down steps. Give the carboy a hug when lifting up to a table 
top


----------



## NorthernWinos (Nov 23, 2005)

We bought 2, 8 gallon carboys at a garage sale this past summer. When we got home one had a cracked neck...wonder who was man-handling that one. Suppose the extra weight on an 8 gallon one is something to consider when hefting the big guys around by the neck.


----------



## Waldo (Nov 25, 2005)

Handles or Haulers. 


I am definately still a newbie to wine making but I too use the handles on all of my carboys. I do however use my left hand on the bottom when raising them up onto the table to do my rackings. Not much safety factor there I guess if the neck did break.


----------



## OldWino1 (Dec 14, 2005)

For what its worth We use handles of course but we have a one story house. My daughter came up with moving the primaries and carboys around on a skateboard. Sure keeps from being shaken and with the handle easy to drive.


----------



## MedPretzel (Dec 14, 2005)

To move the carboys, I often use one of those plant-roller-things. 














These are very fancy versions of them, but you can get them at any home-depot/big lots/walmart/target/kmart/sams club/drugstore (in the summer) or anywhere, really.


----------



## rgecaprock (Dec 14, 2005)

I have a big, strong ,handsome man to move mine!!!!!









Ramona


----------



## masta (Dec 14, 2005)

Hey he moves mine too...hee hee!


----------



## peterCooper (Dec 24, 2005)

The moving around is not a problem, it's the up and down. I feel like I need 
a chair lift or something.*Edited by: peterCooper *


----------



## gaudet (Nov 26, 2008)

What is the proper placement for the carboy handles? There are two ridges on the neck. Most people I have seen here place them between the two ridges. That's where I put mine. But I had them under the second ridge of the neck initially.


----------



## NorthernWinos (Nov 26, 2008)

Ours are between the ridges...works for us.....Think that's what the instructions said.

Our orange cap fits snugly on top of the handle for siphoning...On one carboy you have to hold the cap down till you get the siphon started...then it pops off.....but the siphon continues.


----------



## Wade E (Nov 26, 2008)

NW is correct, between the 2 ridges.


----------



## PeterZ (Nov 28, 2008)

I put mine under the lower ridge. I feel it is more secure there.


----------



## dfwwino (Jan 6, 2009)

Sounds like we need a poll on this one. I have been putting them between the ridges, but will have to take a look at them. I just started using carboy handles as I acknowledge this year that, due to my age, I need reading glasses and carboy handles. Now the bigger fear I have is whether I should primarily rely on the carboy handle when carrying a full six gallon carboy a long distance as I walk downstairs from my wine storage to my kitchen for bottling. I am deathly afraid it will somehow pop off and I will have six gallons of glass chards and wine cascading down my stairway. Has anyone had a bad experience with the carboy handles?


----------



## Wade E (Jan 6, 2009)

I know people swear by them but I never truly felt safe with them. DFW, I wonder how much racking hose you would need to vacuum rack that distance and how much vacuum you would need to do that. I may have to experiment 1 of these days with water and get a good length of hose.


----------



## NorthernWinos (Jan 6, 2009)

We [Jim] uses them to take the full carboy across a short distance, then he picks up the carboy from underneath and the other hand wrapped around the neck. I cringe the whole time he carries a full one a distance of maybe 5-6 feet, he does hold it very close to the floor, but hard tiles would not be a good landing.

We both use the handles to hold the empty carboy while rinsing over the faucet jet washer....Really handy for that job.

Also use it to carry empty carboys around. 

Some package instructions say not to lift full carboys with the handles...

What's a body to do???


----------



## Bert (Jan 6, 2009)

I have handles on all of my large carboys [6 1/2 ,6.25,6 &amp; 5 gal.], but I use a brew hauler for moving the full carboys....just feel better about it and easier to move the carboys with it.....but the handles are great when cleaning, gives you something to hang on to.....But all this may whatever you feel comfortable with....


----------



## Mark (Jan 7, 2009)

I also don't trust them when full, but carboys get slippery when cleaning with EasyClean and the handles don't. Much less chance of it crashing into the sink.


----------



## hannabarn (Jan 7, 2009)

I put them on all of my carboys and use them to move and lift! When I first read this thread, I thought maybe I was just lucky. But after reading George's post I guess it's safe!


----------

